# Waxing Question



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I usually make two pound little wheels of goat milk cheddar. When I dip it in the red cheese wax, I invariably get four or five little spots on the end that have a small air bubble under the wax. What should I do to avoid this?


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

When I dip, it's usually dip, and tilt/rotate. There are drip lines but I haven't had a problem with bubbles. You should send me a cheese though so I can give a proper inspection. 
Megan


----------

